# Absolute smallest case for 10.6 inch GPU



## shevanel (Jun 18, 2010)

I was looking for a case smaller than the lian li pc-c33b I have currently and I just ordered a 5830 and was interested in acquiring the Thermaltake lanbox lite but after reading the TPU review I discovered that a 11" card would fit but without using the hdd cage.

 This is a red light for me. I use 3 hdd's and with teh cage I couldve installed the 3rd in the floppy bay but now I am back to the drawing board because I have to use these 3 hdd's.

My goal is portability. I want something that is compact yet spacious enough for my PSU which is currently an Antec Ea650 and also spacious enough for the 5830 which is 27cm/10.6in long..

Please shoot me a few suggestion in the sub $100 range.

Thanks very much

edit:

How about this X-Q-Pack 2 It looks decent, I like the color and the TPU review was pretty decent?

Currently researching the orig. lanbox not LB-Lite


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_30_394&products_id=11691

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_30_394&products_id=12345

How about these cases I thik they can even fit the HD5970, I think not entirely sure


----------



## shevanel (Jun 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_30_394&products_id=11691
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_30_394&products_id=12345
> 
> How about these cases I thik they can even fit the HD5970, I think not entirely sure



I do like that case but it's basicaly a square version of what I have and without a handle. Sweet looking case though..

I'm pretty interested in the X-Q-Pack 2 I added to p#1 and hoping to hear some feedback about this case.

MEH... Scratch the Q-pack.. after reading some reviews I would hate this case on day 1..

I PM'd Moonpig as he is selling the original lanbox, which back in the day I always kinda has a crush on.. the case.. not moonpig. 

I have a feeling that the Orig. Lanbox would be the best option.. The 5830 i have is the same length as a evga 8800gtx and the pcie plugs are located at the tail/back of the card.. Im still looking around trying to find a few example rigs for comparison.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm just going to keep the Lian Li.. It's not THAT inconvenient to haul around.. more importantly it fits my stuff without headaches.


----------



## majestic12 (Jun 18, 2010)

Just curious about what you wouldn't like with the X-Qpack 2.  Although it's not as durable as your Lian-Li, I had one for a year and half with only one issue, being the restriction on my CPU cooler size.  For the price, it was a pretty good case.  

If you don't mind a mini tower, the Silverstone Sugo SG03B-F runs only a hundred bucks at Newegg and should meet your needs if you change your mind and go for a new case.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 18, 2010)

I have an NZXT Vulcan, and it's got tons of room inside with an optional carry handle.  Right now it has a 5870 in it, with no issues but it will fit a 5970 in it with no issues as well.

Well, not tons of room since it's an mATX case, but the video cards do fit in there rather well.

Review of Vulcan

and it can be had for $70 at the Egg.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 18, 2010)

Thats a decent looking case, I'll have to check out reviews.

You wouldn't happen to have any pics with stuff around it so I could see teh actual size?


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 18, 2010)

Yup, it's a sweet case for sure.  I'll snap some photos tonight and post them in the NZXT Clubhouse for you.

Edit:  This was a reply to someone else, but they deleted their post.  I'll take some pics tonight for you and post them here.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 18, 2010)

Sweet Thanks!

Plus it's only 12lbs... the lian li here is 9lbs naked so 3 lbs more really wouldnt be a hot mess at all

I like teh way the layout is also, in that one pic it looks like teh gpu just barely falls short to the teh hdd cage... mobo dependent though Im sure.

Is that House in a gordon suit? (avatr)


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Thats a decent looking case, I'll have to check out reviews.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have any pics with stuff around it so I could see teh actual size?



This might help a little...






I too will be waiting for those pics in the clubhouse later I was thinking about building a nice lil' LAN case.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H in in right now, which has an ASUS HD5870, the card is close to the cage, but not nearly close enough to touch.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 18, 2010)

Is that house?

I scoured newegg for cases last night and never saw this one.............

LOL OT but I just had the FEd ex guy, the mail man and UPS pull up simultaneously, funniest shit evr, I wish I filmed them walking up the lot.

How is the quality of that handle, would it break off if I ran from the cops with it in my hand?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 18, 2010)

Still awaiting this Silverstone... http://upcoming.current.com/items/1...seen-of-the-silverstone-sg07-miniitx-case.htm


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2010)

I picked up that BGears B-Envi for $30 bucks. It will fit a 10.6" card.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 18, 2010)

If you are getting a 10.5" GPU, I highly, highly recommend getting a case that can fit an EATX motherboard.  I had an ATX board case (NZXT Zero 2) which fit the reference design GPU (barely) but it was having problems and I RMA'd it.  What they sent back has power plugs on the end instead of the side.  That's all it took to make it impossible to place the same model of card in my ATX case.  I had to lay down $140 just to upgrade my case (Cooler Master HAF 932) so I could use my card again. 

Conclusion: if you have a 10.5" GPU, I would recommend nothing less than EATX.  It could be a short EATX (as in height) but it must be able to hold an EATX board.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I picked up that BGears B-Envi for $30 bucks. It will fit a 10.6" card.



Damn that price is 

How do you like it so far?

Put a strap on it and roll... Ill look more into it.. especially at that price hell I'll buy one just to use it an onboard video type install.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Damn that price is
> 
> How do you like it so far?
> 
> Put a strap on it and roll... Ill look more into it.. especially at that price hell I'll buy one just to use it an onboard video type install.



It looks great but it is pretty cheap as far as construction goes. It seems pretty flimsy, but once it's all put together it's a solid cheap little case.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah absolutely... for under $50 shipped you cannot go wrong. I'm going to grab it! 

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 18, 2010)

NZXT Crafted Series Vulcan Black Steel / Plastic G...

I don't know about the handle, because I haven't installed it.  Also, if you are going to run from the cops, don't carry a computer.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 18, 2010)

But what if they get my game saves?


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 18, 2010)

Like I said, if you're running from the cops, game saves are the least of your worries.  Also, buy games with Steam Cloud support.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 18, 2010)

Too bad it's not this one http://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/productimage/11-163-071-02.jpg


Ok, thanks for all the suggestions, I just bought that case erocker suggested. $45 shipped!

That's a steal! Even if the case is too small for what I need I think I can still put it to good use. 

Thanks again all.


----------



## majestic12 (Jun 18, 2010)

The BGears Envi is the same case as the Apevia X-Qpack 2, but you're not paying extra for the power supply.  For $30, it's a steal.  Good buy!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> How is the quality of that handle, would it break off if I ran from the cops with it in my hand?



 good question!


----------

